# Programm sauber beenden



## MrOrientierungslos (12. November 2006)

Hi,
ich hab grad ein Problem, mit dem ich zuvor nie in die Kontakt kam.
Ich starte ein Programm. 
Beim beenden des Programmes rufe ich eine terminate() methode auf, die dafür sorgt, dass einiges aufgeräumt wird.
Nun wird diese Methode nicht aufgerufen, wenn ich mit Strg C es auf unfreundliche art beende.

Weiß jemand, wie ich trotz Strg C dem Programm sagen kann, dass es die Methode terminate() aufrufen kann?

Gruss MO


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (12. November 2006)

Ist es ein Consolenprogramm oder ein Frame bzw. JFrame?

Wenn consolenprogramm, dann mach doch einfach System.exit(0);


----------



## zerix (12. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber meiner meinung nach dürfte das nicht gehen. Weil das Programm von Windows abgebrochen wird (der Prozess beendet wird) und nicht normal beendet wird.
Wenn du möchtest, dass das terminate() aufgerufen wird musst du das Programm normal beenden.


----------



## MrOrientierungslos (12. November 2006)

Danke, ich überleg mir was.
System.exit(0) kann ich in die Console nicht eingeben.
Ich werde wohl ein Fenster erzeugen, mit dem ich dann das Programm durch aufruf der terminate methode beenden kann.

Danke und Gruss
MO


----------



## zerix (12. November 2006)

Syste.exit(0) ist eine Java-Methode, die kannst du nur im Programm aufgrufen. Wenn du damit dein Programm beendest, dann wird auch terminate() ausgeführt.


----------

